# Cronometro Visual Basic 6



## kikin (Oct 20, 2007)

Que tal gente, les cuento que estoy haciendo un proyecto en Visual Basic 6.0 en donde se me activa un cronometro cuando le doy una señal y muestra el tiempo en un label

Ósea, necesito mostrar en un label: 00:00:00

Seria "minutos:segundos:milesimas"

Con un timer no lo toma como si fuera una hora, sino que pasa los 60 segundos hasta el infinito y además que no logro darle ese formato que puse arriba de minutos:segundos:milesimas.

Alguien sabe como lograr esto?, hay otro herramienta que no sea el timer que lo haga?, porque por ejemplo necesito guardar ese tiempo hecho en una variable y restarla contra otra variable igual, ósea, restar esos dos tiempos así me saca la diferencia

Para que se entienda mas es para una carrera de autos, saco los tiempos que hace cada auto y saco la diferencia de tiempo entre ellos

Bueno espero que sepa alguien esto 

Suerte!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2007)

Si publicas lo que has escrito en VB tal vez te pueda dar una ayuda


----------



## Mushito (Oct 21, 2007)

No se si te sirve este link.
http://lawebdelprogramador.com/codigo/enlace.php?idp=993&id=93&texto=Visual+Basic


----------



## jhmonpa2005 (Dic 2, 2008)

Primero, debes crear varios labels. Pero ten en cuenta algo: el Timer de VB maneja no milésimas, sino centésimas de segundo (esto es cuando pones la variable Interval en 10). Lo otro es que a mi se me hace mas facil hacer un label para cada digito que vas a manejar, y a partir de ahi contabilizar el tiempo con las condiciones necesarias.


----------



## CesarTkgo69 (Nov 22, 2009)

Usa la funcion CDate


```
Private Sub Timer1_Timer()
Label1.Caption = Label1.Caption + CDate("00:00:01")
End Sub
```

Espero sea eso lo que buscas
Saludos
Chauuuz


----------



## lubeck (Nov 22, 2009)

Saludos cesar...
oye te fijaste en la fecha del primer post, yo creo que si no lo ha solucionado desde el 2007 nunca lo hara....
pero buen aporte... gracias...


----------

